# 87 MAXIMA - strange happenings



## dave_ss (Nov 5, 2008)

My 87 MAXIMA has been operating so very well for 67,000 miles. Now something is changing.

Recently, the door entry keypad only works intermittently. Sometimes works ok, then stops, then is ok again.
The "Theft Alarm" now sounds the horns almost always when we close the trunk lid.
First the driver's side 'shoulder harness' suddenly tightened as if car had collided which it had not.
Next day, the passengers 'shoulder harness' did exactly the same thing, again, no collision had occurred.

Could all of these unusual events be related to one cause?
Could all of these unusual untypical events be controlled by one on-board computer?
Could the computer be going bad?
Other causes?
Dave_s


----------

